# Ποια από αυτά τα παραδείγματα χρειάζονται συντόμευση μ' απόστροφο;



## Heraldry (Dec 28, 2015)

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, όλα απ' αυτά χρειάζονται (υποχρεωτικά) συντόμευση μ' απόστροφο (ακόμα και αυτή η πρόταση ).

Μήπως έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος;


σε απόσταση --> σ' απόσταση 
σε αυτό --> σ' αυτό 

με όλους --> μ' όλους
με αφήσει --> μ' αφήσει 

στο αυτί --> στ' αυτί 
το όνομα --> τ' όνομα

από εμένα --> από 'μένα 
από ότι --> απ' ότι 

να ακούσω --> ν' ακούσω 
να έπεσε --> να 'πεσε 

για εσένα --> για 'σένα


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2015)

Heraldry said:


> Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, όλα απ' αυτά χρειάζονται (υποχρεωτικά) συντόμευση μ' απόστροφο (ακόμα και αυτή η πρόταση ).
> 
> Μήπως έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος;
> 
> ...


Heraldry, καλώς όρισες.

1) Καταρχάς δεν χρειάζονται απόστροφο το "μένα", "σένα". Η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι χωρίς απόστροφο. Μπορείς να το δεις και στο ΛΚΝ, εδώ, καθώς και στο Λεξισκόπιο εδώ.

2) Το "ότι" που έχεις στο "από ότι" χρειάζεται υποδιαστολή. Το σωστό είναι "από ό,τι".

Αλλά τι εννοείς "υποχρεωτικά"; Μπορεί κάποιος μια χαρά να προφέρει και να γράφει "να έπεσε" και κάποια άλλη στιγμή να προφέρει και να γράφει "να 'πεσε". Εννοείται ότι σε επίσημο και επιστημονικό κείμενο δεν γίνεται δεκτή καμία από αυτές τις εκθλίψεις και αποστρόφους. 
Όσο για το "μ' απόστροφο" που γράφεις εμένα με απωθεί λίγο, θα προτιμούσα να έγραφες "με απόστροφο". Όπως είδες, έγραψα "με απωθεί" και όχι "μ' απωθεί", σύμφωνα με τη δική σου θεωρία.


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2015)

Με λίγα λόγια: Στον προφορικό λόγο έχουμε έκθλιψη. Στο γραπτό, ιδίως σε προσεγμένο ύφος, την αποφεύγουμε. Κρατάμε την έκθλιψη στο γραπτό λόγο όταν θέλουμε να αποδώσουμε την προφορικότητα, τη χαλαρότητα, τη βιασύνη του προφορικού.

Δηλώνουμε μόνιμα την έκθλιψη στο γραπτό λόγο μόνο στα: *γι’ αυτό*, *απ’ ό,τι*, *απ’ όσο/όσα*. και στα λόγϊα *επ’ ώμου*, *κατ’ απαίτηση*, *καθ’ υπόδειξη*, κ.τ.τ.

Και καλώς ήρθες, Heraldry. :)

Heraldry!; :huh:

Heraldry! mg:

*Heraldry!* :clap:


----------



## sarant (Dec 28, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο Εαρίων συνοψίζει καλά τα της έκθλιψης, σύμφωνα με τη σημερινή κατάσταση -γιατί παλιότερα τη χρησιμοποιούσαν πολύ περισσότερο.
Θα έλεγα όμως ότι και το "απ' όλα" (και τα συναφή) πρέπει επίσης να προστεθεί στον κατάλογό του.

Παλιότερα βέβαια, εκθλίβανε αφειδώς. Δυο παραδείγματα από χρονογραφήματα του Κ. Βάρναλη γύρω στο 1950:

Και παρ’ όλο το τρέξιμό τους και το θόρυβο πάλ’ είναι λίγ’ οι τροχοί

Και φυσικά, όσο να προσέχ’ η γυναίκα, θα έρθ’ η μοιραία στιγμή να σκάσ’ η μπόμπα.

Νομίζω ότι σήμερα ξενίζουν αυτά.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 28, 2015)

sarant said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο Εαρίων συνοψίζει καλά τα της έκθλιψης, σύμφωνα με τη σημερινή κατάσταση -γιατί παλιότερα τη χρησιμοποιούσαν πολύ περισσότερο.
> Θα έλεγα όμως ότι και το "απ' όλα" (και τα συναφή) πρέπει επίσης να προστεθεί στον κατάλογό του.



Γενικώς, το _από_, τη ζητάει την έκθλιψη (π.χ., απ' όταν, απ' όπου). 
Και να μην αφήσουμε στην απέξω κι όλα τα «αφ'» που συναντάμε πριν από -πάλαι ποτέ- δασυνόμενες λέξεις.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2015)

...
*Από μένα για σένα, σχετικά με μένα*

*"απ' ότι" ή "απ' ό,τι"; απ' ό,τι*

*και ή κι*

*Τι απέγινε το κι...*




Earion said:


> ...
> Δηλώνουμε μόνιμα την έκθλιψη στο γραπτό λόγο μόνο στα: *γι’ αυτό*, *απ’ ό,τι*, *απ’ όσο/όσα*. και στα λόγϊα *επ’ ώμου*, *κατ’ απαίτηση*, *καθ’ υπόδειξη*, κ.τ.τ.
> ...


Επ' ώμου, αρμ!

*Έκθλιψη σε λόγια κείμενα
*


nickel said:


> Σε δοκίμιο αποφεύγω κάθε έκθλιψη και αφαίρεση του προφορικού λόγου, εκτός από το *γι’ αυτό*. Λίγο να χαλαρώσει το ύφος, αρχίζουν τα *σ’* και τα _*απ’*_. Βεβαίως, ισχύουν οι λόγιες εκθλίψεις, π.χ. _καθ’ όλα_.





Themis said:


> Πολύ (ως) αδιάλλακτοι εμφανίζεστε, αλλά συμφωνώ με την κεντρική ιδέα. Θα έλεγα μόνο πως ούτε τα λόγια κείμενα είναι απρόσβλητα από τη χασμωδία, άρα ποτέ μη λες ποτέ.





pidyo said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν αποφεύγω συνειδητά την έκθλιψη στα σοβαρά κείμενα. Δεν θεωρώ την έκθλιψη σημάδι προφορικότητας (ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, έλλειψης σοβαρότητας), αλλά επιλογή ρυθμού. Έχω μάλιστα την αίσθηση πως, όσο περνούν τα χρόνια, μάλλον περισσότερη έκθλιψη χρησιμοποιώ, παρά λιγότερη.





unique said:


> Ποιες εκθλίψεις θα θεωρούσατε λόγιες εκτός από το "καθ’ όλα";





bernardina said:


> Αφ' εαυτού
> Αφ' ης (στιγμής)
> Καθ' υπόδειξιν
> Εφ' όπλου λόγχη
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> αντ' αυτού (εναντιωματικό), αντ' αυτού / αυτής (του προσώπου)
> άλλα αντ' άλλων
> αφ' ενός / αφ' ετέρου (αν δεν γραφτούν μονοκόμματα: αφενός / αφετέρου)
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> μετ' αποδοχών
> μετ' εμποδίων
> μετ' επαίνων
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Όλα αυτά κάπου τα έχουμε διαβάσει ή τα έχουμε γράψει σε λόγϊα κείμενα, καθιερωμένα έτσι με την έκθλιψη, και μερικά από αυτά και σε μη λόγϊα, ακόμη και στα πιο απλά. Βέβαια, τα περισσότερα είναι στάνταρ φράσεις, απολιθωμένες, αλλά δες το _κατά _με τα φωνήεντα, ιδίως με το άλφα, και μάλιστα εκεί που παρεμβάλλεται επίθετο. Δεν μας πάει το *-αα-*, ούτε καν οπτικά, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Σε συγκεκριμένες, συχνές φράσεις πάντως, μου φαίνεται πως φιρί φιρί το πάει να ενωθεί, κατακεί πορεύεται.





dominotheory said:


> Γενικώς, το _από_, τη ζητάει την έκθλιψη (π.χ., απ' όταν, απ' όπου).
> Και να μην αφήσουμε στην απέξω κι όλα τα «αφ'» που συναντάμε πριν από -πάλαι ποτέ- δασυνόμενες λέξεις.





nickel said:


> Ας συνδυάσουμε τη λογική της συζήτησης που γίνεται εδώ με εκείνη που γίνεται στο νήμα για τους _Παραολυμπιακούς_ και την _αποενοχοποίηση_:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14417&p=210121#post210121
> 
> Ο προβληματισμός που κατατέθηκε στο #1 δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι αφορά γνωστές εκφράσεις, είτε θεωρούνται λόγιες είτε όχι. Αυτά είναι ζητήματα που έχουν λυθεί. Εκεί που υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση και προβληματισμός είναι κατά πόσο σε λόγια κείμενα θα διαλέξουμε από τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις τον τύπο με έκκρουση (έκθλιψη ή αφαίρεση) ή τον τύπο χωρίς έκκρουση:
> ...





daeman said:


> ...
> Νου και γνώση και μέτρον άριστον θέλει κι εδώ, όπως στα περισσότερα πράγματα, μάτια ανοιχτά να δεις πού πρέπει να το πας και πού σε πάει το έργο που έχεις μπροστά σου είτε προς συγγραφή είτε προς μετάφραση και μυαλό ανοιχτό ώστε να τολμήσεις να το σφίξεις ή να το χαλαρώσεις, όπου και όπως χρειάζεται, πάντα έχοντας κατά νου τον σκοπό του κειμένου και τον τελικό αποδέκτη του.
> ...



Κατ' επανάληψη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 28, 2015)

Words are not enough...


----------



## Heraldry (Jan 2, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ!

Καλώς σας βρήκα


----------

